# Exercise whilst going through IVF



## Rnt (Feb 5, 2012)

Good Morning,

I don't know if this is the right forum to post this or not.  I am starting D/R tomorrow thus starting my IVF journey.  On the run up to this I have been undertaking a fairly comprehensive exercise routine including Ballet, aqua aerobics, running, personal training sessions, gym body blast sessions, boxercise and general aerobisc and circuit classes.  I don't seem to be able to get any answer on if I should stop, reduce at different stages of the process etc..

Alsom I currently use a power plate at the gym/personal trainers for toning and massage.  Is this safe during the IVF cycle?

Many Thanks for your help


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Rnt

It is difficult to say. I would ask the advice of your clinic as this is their area of expertise. If you were TTC naturally I would say continue with any normal exercise that you do. 

When pregnant we advise not to do any high impact aerobics or horse riding. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------

